# Can someone teach me how to make cole slaw dressing?



## DooDooDucky (Nov 23, 2004)

A few days ago I ate lunch at KFC and had cole slaw. I liked it and now I want to make cole slaw at home. Actually I have made it when I was in Japan. I guess American cole slaw tastes different. Japanese one is just sour and I like the sweetness of Amercian cole slaw. I searched for the recipe online but each recipe has different ingredients and I'm not sure which one tastes like the one I ate. Does anybody know the recipe for the dressing?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 23, 2004)

Ducky, I'm not sure what goes into KFC's cole slaw. But here is what's in mine; shredded cabbage, shredded carrot, salt, pepper, celery seed, & mayonnaise. I just go by taste & sight on this one & don't really measure anything.


----------



## GB (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't eat coleslaw so I have never tried this recipe, but I just found it on a site that tries to mimick restaurant recipes. I hope this helps...

1-2 heads of Cabbage
1- Green Pepper
1- Small Onion
1- Medium to Large Carrot
2- C. of Miracle Whip Light
1/2 C. Sugar
1/4 C. Vinegar
1/4 C. Vegetable oil

If you are Lucky to have a Food Processor Cut up Cabbage, while cutting up Cabbage Cut small slices of Green Pepper and Onion, or Carrot and add to Processor. This will help distribute flavor throughout slaw. You should only use 1/4 to 1/2 of Onion and Green Pepper but use all of the Carrot. If you truly love green pepper or onion you can add all but I do not recommend it. 
Now mix Miracle whip, vinegar, and oil, Sugar. Mix smooth. Taste should be sweet with just a hint of vinegar. Amount of slaw dressing may be increased or decreased according to the amount of slaw you are making. 
Add to cut up cabbage and Mix well. Let stand 1-hour if possible to let flavors mix.


----------



## beaulana2 (Nov 23, 2004)

8 cups finely chopped cabbage (about 1 head)

1/4 cup shredded carrot (1 medium carrot)
2 tablespoons minced onion
1/3 cup granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1/4 cup milk
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup buttermilk
1 1/2 tablespoons white vinegar
2 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice


1. Be sure cabbage and carrots are chopped up into very fine pieces (about the size of rice).
2. Combine the sugar, salt, pepper, milk, mayonnaise, buttermilk, vinegar, and lemon juice in a large bowl and beat until smooth.
3. Add the cabbage, carrots, and onion, and mix well.
4. Cover and refrigerate for at least 2 hours before serving

This is from Todd Wilbur cookbook Top Secret recipes this was his version of the KFC coleslaw


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 23, 2004)

As soon as I read the topic, I ran and grabbed my copy of Todd Wilbur's Top Secret Recipes.  I'm glad I saw beaulana2's post before typing it up!  

 Barbara


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Me too Barbara


----------



## DooDooDucky (Nov 24, 2004)

Thank you guys! I have cabbage and carrots in the refrigerator. I'm gonna try it tomorrow


----------



## scott123 (Nov 24, 2004)

The salt/sugar in the mayo leeches water from cabbage. This water/mayo mixture can be miscontrued for milk.  There is no milk in commercial cole slaw, kfc or otherwise.

Commercial cole slaw is brutally simple. Crewsk has the right idea - shredded cabbage/carrots and mayo. The only variable I've seen is onions.  Some have onions, some don't.


----------



## madb (Nov 24, 2004)

I don't know if this is KFC-style but I think they have
some apples in there.

Not a german recipe either, I actually thought it was 
american:

1 head cabbage finely chopped
1 minced onion
1-2 medium sized apples cut finely
1 medium can pineapple-slices (sweetened), keep the juice
3 carrots finely chopped
1/2-1 cup miracle whip or mayonnaise
1 shot Vinegar, salt, pepper and curry-powder

1) Put cabbage, onion, apples, cut pineapple in a salad-bowl.

2) Combine other ingredients, including pineapple-juice
and mix until smooth, don't add too much salt, pepper and
curry!
3) Pour over cabbage and add more salt, pepper, vinegar 
if you like. 
4) Refrigerate for at least 4 hours and taste again before 
serving.

I also like adding some orange-filets but it get's even more
wet that way.


----------



## scott123 (Nov 24, 2004)

I just got off the phone with KFC customer service.

Q: I'm allergic to milk. Is there any milk in the cole slaw?
A: Let me check... Nope, definitely no milk/milk products in the cole slaw.

And yet again Todd Wilbur drops the ball.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 24, 2004)

That makes sense.  Thanks Scott!

 Barbara


----------



## DooDooDucky (Nov 24, 2004)

Thank you all for sharing your recipes! And thank you Scott! I just came home from shopping. It took me a while to find celery seeds. It was expensive  but I think cooking cole slaw is cheaper than buying it at restaurants after all  

Looks like everyone uses mayo/miracle whip, salt, and pepper. And I think I tasted vinegar and sugar on KFC cole slaw, and got celery seeds so I will add them. I combined all of your recipes  I'm going to cook dinner. Wish me luck  

Thank you.


----------

